# Nissan Qashqai



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

on a lighter note....how could they call it that??!!
when you do learn to pronounce it, it sounds too much like "Cash Cow" ...a great name for a car.
Reminds be of the new subdivison being developed in our area. The land was orig. owned by the Dyer family.
So they were promoting it as "Dyer Estates"...... til someone figured out what they were setting themselves up for. ...Subdivision name has recently been changed....sheesh!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I have thought the same. Not sure I would want to drive a cash cow.

As for the subdivision, best to stick to the long-established practice of naming them after what they have destroyed, eg. "Whispering Pines", "Babbling Brook", etc.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought Touareg was a bad name for a car in an English speaking country. Qashqai takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought it was just called a Nissan Rogue in NA? Seems to be a trend for automakers to bring Euro platforms and names to NA now

The Touareg name was also somewhat controversial in Europe when the embattled Touareg people started to make the news

I suppose it's no different than owning a Jeep Cherokee


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

A co worker bought a new Touareg when they first came out. Was not impressed when I pronounced it 'toe rag'.

To me Qashqai rhymes with squash key.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

years ago, my friend drove an Epic - who made those? we called it "epidemic"
of course, I drove a chevvy Chevette - a "shove-it"


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Never forget the Chevy II Nova, a big hit in Spain (no go). Car makers are so insular!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I remember the Envoy Epic. Made in England by Vauxhall, they were the worst car ever made except for the Vauxhall Firenza. Both were sold by Pontiac. The Firenza owner's club may be the only one formed to seek redress from the manufacturer who sold them. I remember they organized a protest in which they drove en masse from Toronto to GM's headquarters in Oshawa, a distance of 30 miles. 35 cars started the trip, less than half made it without breaking down and several caught on fire.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> when you do learn to pronounce it, it sounds too much like "Cash Cow" ...a great name for a car.


But who will bother to learn that? Besides, nothing will ever beat the e-tron. You just can't top that for anyone who knows french


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I remember the Envoy Epic. Made in England by Vauxhall, they were the worst car ever made except for the Vauxhall Firenza. Both were sold by Pontiac. The Firenza owner's club may be the only one formed to seek redress from the manufacturer who sold them. I remember they organized a protest in which they drove en masse from Toronto to GM's headquarters in Oshawa, a distance of 30 miles. 35 cars started the trip, less than half made it without breaking down and several caught on fire.


hahaha....is that TRUE rusty....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

off.by.10 said:


> But who will bother to learn that? Besides, nothing will ever beat the e-tron. You just can't top that for anyone who knows french


just looked it up!
that's the BEST !!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

It looks just like a Rogue...was completely unaware they were even making these things. lol

I miss the Juke.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It is the little brother of The Rogue. Don't know about under the skin though...


----------



## Metaz (Jan 12, 2018)

*Stack Exchange*

This car was in my cousin, and it's the most comfortable car I've ever had. Maybe I do not really know if I've been in a good car. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> hahaha....is that TRUE rusty....


It is completely true. Wish I saved the newspaper reports.

There were 2 Firenzas, first the English Vauxhall import, later they used the name on a mildly restyled Chevy Monza. The Monza was a sporty Vega. I am talking about the Firenza of the early to mid 70s.

http://www.autofocus.ca/news-events...an-nader-corvair-affair-you-never-heard-about


----------

